# Pricing 100pcs T-shirt w/design



## jace1319 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello,

Just in need of some advice any comments suggestions is well appreciated. 

I'm currently negotiating the price on 100pcs of T-shirt from china. 

I have provided the design and the type of shirt i requested is a fitted T-shirt short sleeve 100% cotton weight 160 grams crew neck collar. 

The offer that was made to me was 6.50 USD per shirt with a sample prior to production at the cost of $100. The fee is based on （printing mold 50 USD ; express cost 25 USD ; workman cost 20 USD ; material cost 5 USD） including express freight. 

If the sample wasn't at the standards requested, an additional $50 is required to sample a second time.

My question, is this a reasonable price per t-shirt?


----------



## storngk (May 12, 2012)

I wouldn't go to china to get shirts printed. 

ever.

you get what you pay for.


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

You did not give enough information to know if it's a good bid or not.
What color shirts?
How many sides are printed?
How many colors are printed on each side?
Having someone in the states print your shirts might cost...
100 white shirts printed one color one side should be less than $4.15 a shirt
100 black shirts printed 6 colors on two sides might be as much as $15 a shirt.

Bid the job from your local screen printers and see what you can get them printed for.
Speed, shipping costs and hands on might be worth a few cents more to have printed local.


----------



## ApparelSourcing (Jul 24, 2015)

If the quality up to the mark and they are professional then there will be no need of 2nd sampling. 100 pcs itself a sampling order. Ethically there is no fee for 2nd sampling. 

Sent from my QMobile Z8 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

You say the price was quoted in USD. Are you in the U.S.? If so, why on earth would you get your shirts (100 pcs) printed in China?


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

Mtnview said:


> You say the price was quoted in USD. Are you in the U.S.? If so, why on earth would you get your shirts (100 pcs) printed in China?


Well said.
US screen printers are great and a great value.

Shop local.


----------



## jace1319 (Nov 4, 2012)

Mtnview said:


> You say the price was quoted in USD. Are you in the U.S.? If so, why on earth would you get your shirts (100 pcs) printed in China?



Well because I own more than 100 shirts and I'd say about 80% of them are made in china. As for local I cant find anything my way and they charge too much. $15 for 1 design shirt. No thanks. 

Unless you have any recommendation that's within $1-6 per shirt range.


----------



## BidGuru (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you saying you have 100 different designs and want quantities of each design?
The more designs that are done at the same time will get you big discounts.

If you would like to get estimated prices for printing you need to be more specific.
How many shirts per design?
What color shirts?
How many sides are printed?
how many colors on each side?
Without this information no printer can give you a price.

You should be able to get 100 white shirts printed one color one side for $3.30 or lower as a wholesale customer.
A wholesale customer is someone that keeps coming back with large orders, 50, 100, 200 and more.
100 shirt orders is what this kind of customer orders as an average to get very low prices.

If that's too much, do you expect free work?


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

jace1319 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just in need of some advice any comments suggestions is well appreciated.
> 
> ...


Are you saying the setup fee is $100? I'm not sure what printers you had give you quotes but you should be able to easily find someone that will do them for less than $6.50 each for 100. Around $3.30-$5.00 should be the range you find with $15-$25 setup fee for 1 color 1 side prints. The exact pricing just depends on where you're located and the shirts you request. I'd highly recommend getting local printers to do it.


----------



## jace1319 (Nov 4, 2012)

BidGuru said:


> Are you saying you have 100 different designs and want quantities of each design?
> The more designs that are done at the same time will get you big discounts.
> 
> If you would like to get estimated prices for printing you need to be more specific.
> ...


Sorry I wasn't as specific. Here are all the details and a sample of what I'm looking for. 

Overall I have 4 designs but I'm only starting with 1 design. The color is going to be white only and the design is black. Its going to be one side, back side and front side. Please attachment. I will be a returning customer and order more quantities as far as the quality is good. I'm also looking for 100% cotton ranging from small, medium, large, and xlarge. 

Do you have any recommendations for this? and is it worth getting it printed in china? Thank you in advance


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

jace1319 said:


> Its going to be one side...


Your pictures look more like a 3 location not one side.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

jace1319 said:


> Sorry I wasn't as specific. Here are all the details and a sample of what I'm looking for.
> 
> Overall I have 4 designs but I'm only starting with 1 design. The color is going to be white only and the design is black. Its going to be one side, back side and front side. Please attachment. I will be a returning customer and order more quantities as far as the quality is good. I'm also looking for 100% cotton ranging from small, medium, large, and xlarge.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations for this? and is it worth getting it printed in china? Thank you in advance


When we say one side we are meaning 1 location. You're actually getting 3 locations printed. That definitely takes the price up more but I'd still get it done locally even if I had to pay a little more. It's a lot easier to work with someone local, especially if there is a problem. The more you buy the cheaper the shirts will be each. Maybe see at what amount the local printer will give you a better discount.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Like many others have said - why would you want to go to China and get that kind of price? You can get better quality shirts, better quality prints and maybe even a better price shopping locally! Plus you have to keep in mind that there is shipping time (trust me, something always goes wrong with shipping), then there is the damaged goods and the list goes on.

I suggest building a good relationship with a local screen printer and get it done locally. Even if you pay a bit more, you will make it up in the end with service.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

jace1319 said:


> Do you have any recommendations for this? and is it worth getting it printed in china?


I took a look at the pdf you attached. I thought you just wanted shirts printed. By the looks of the pdf you want shirts cut, sewn and printed to your specifications. Is that what you are looking for? I think most of the people answering your question here were under the impression you just need a one sided print and not what looks like three different print locations as you pictures indicate. Are you in the U.S.?


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

even with cut, sew and print, there are a lot of people in the US and Canada that can do it fairly inexpensive and you have full control on quality.


----------



## jimsz (Jan 9, 2007)

I sure hope that your design and trademark are not anything you are worried about because it will be ripped off fairly quick in china. Look for it to appear on Amazon and alibaba in a month or two.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I count 4 locations if they want that hip print right by the seam on all sizes. Buy local. For all the reasons stated above, and many more


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Have you factored import duty, taxes and shipping into your price? You would usually have to pay the first two before the goods clear customs, which can dramatically increase the price.
Add in the lead time when your money is tied up when the goods are in transit, and you could be better off paying a bit more for a domestic job.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

Printor said:


> I count 4 locations if they want that hip print right by the seam on all sizes. Buy local. For all the reasons stated above, and many more


Ha, I didn't even pay attention to the 4th image at the bottom. Definitely not a 1 side job tho .


----------



## BeadyEyeGraphics (Jan 2, 2015)

jimsz said:


> I sure hope that your design and trademark are not anything you are worried about because it will be ripped off fairly quick in china. Look for it to appear on Amazon and alibaba in a month or two.


Why? Because they have the source file now or because they are Chinese and steal all things panda?


----------



## jace1319 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. At least now i know what "side actually means. I thought for some reason it was the sleeve. Anyhow, i guess now its time to do some homework. If you guys have any shops to recommend please let me know. In the interim ill be searching myself for some shops I'll go as far as Mexico.

Thank you all again for your comments. 

Thank you all again for your comments.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

jace1319 said:


> Thank you all for your input. At least now i know what "side actually means. I thought for some reason it was the sleeve. Anyhow, i guess now its time to do some homework. If you guys have any shops to recommend please let me know. In the interim ill be searching myself for some shops I'll go as far as Mexico.
> 
> Thank you all again for your comments.
> 
> Thank you all again for your comments.


So where are you located? Maybe a forum member that's in your area might be interested or can guide you to a local printer...good luck


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Viper Graphics said:


> So where are you located? Maybe a forum member that's in your area might be interested or can guide you to a local printer...good luck


If we can avoid recommending to you a shop on the other side of the country when there could be some closer to you it would save on shipping and reduces time wasted by members recommending something you would never use.


----------

